

CISPA: Myths vs Facts [pdf] - badalyan
http://intelligence.house.gov/sites/intelligence.house.gov/files/images/041613cispamythfact.pdf

======
gcb0

       tl;dr:
       "myth: true concern in a tin-foil-hat tone"
       "fact: here are some quote with vague legalese from the bill"
    

if you really want the facts without the tin foil hat tone,
[http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57580268-38/cispa-
permits-...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57580268-38/cispa-permits-
police-to-do-warrantless-database-searches/)

"Rep. Alan Grayson, a Florida Democrat, proposed a one-sentence amendment...
to secure a warrant ... that House Republicans "wouldn't even allow debate on
requiring a warrant"

"CISPA is controversial because it overrules all existing federal and state
laws by saying "notwithstanding any other provision of law," including privacy
policies and wiretap laws, companies may share cybersecurity-related
information "with any other entity, including the federal government." It
would not, however, require them to do so."

